# How to cut a tapered joint.



## alpinechris (Feb 2, 2007)

I need to cut a tapered miter out of maple plywood for a table leg. I also need to make a pyramid out of the plywood as well. Can I get some suggestions on making a jig for my table saw in order to cut these? Thanks for the imput.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Do you mean a beveled miter . . . . or a tapered leg?
And how big does this pyramid need to be because cutting the triangles on the table saw would not be hard but a straight edge and circular saw with a sharp, thin kerf, high teeth count carbide blade might be even easier.
I think the angle of the great pyramid was 52ish but that is working from memory from a book called Fingerprints of the Gods by Graham Hancock. You can use any angle you want obviously.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

This question comes up from time to time on different forums. Unfortunately, I can't give you the answer. After a little research, this link looks like it might be the easiest, but is still a little "mathy" for me.
http://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/56462.html


----------



## alpinechris (Feb 2, 2007)

*couter support*

I am making the pyramids 15 inches. The tapered joint will be from about 4 inches to 6 inches or so and 32 inches tall. It is for a support under a granite counter top.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Making a jig would be relatively easy with the use of a couple sacrificial sleds made up just for these cuts. Getting the bevel and miter numbers sounds like the challenge to me.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow! This is a pretty neat pyramid calculator. Will have to bookmark this for that day when I too have to build a pyramid.
http://www.1728.com/volpyrmd.htm


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I still don't know what you mean by "tapered" joint. Are you calling a bevel a taper? Are you talking about the bevel edge on the mitered sides of the pyramid parts? I don't think so because I can't picture what you mean when you say "the tapered joint will be from 4 - 6" 

But alpine don't think it is you, I ain't the brightest bulb in the chandelier when it comes to visulaizing what other describe. :no: 

That calculator Rob linked to is awesome! Hope it is what you are looking for I can't imagine the math that went into writing the software for that. :blink:


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds to me like you want to make a tapered leg with a miter. If so I use a premade taper jig. They're inexpensive, but just googling a picture of one will give you the idea how to make one if you prefer.


----------

